# A guy finds out his Gf is married with two kids and meets with her husband to tell hi



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

A guy finds out his Gf is married with two kids and meets with her husband to tell him.


https://www.reddit.com/r/relationsh...e_well_apparently_my_27m_girlfriend_30f_of_5/

The op had this to say,

"Thanks. Honestly I can't figure out why she cheated on him or at least why she cheated on him with me. The guy is bigger and more muscular than I am, and certainly a very handsome well-kept guy. And he was very charismatic and eloquent in his speech.
But hey cheating *****es aren't smart."

and this,

"Discussing anal made me really sad. The guy was trying to convince her to do it for years and she never allowed it. But she did it with me, no hesitation and all enthusiasm, at least 10 times"

All standard stuff.

Brutal.


.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree with some of the posters on reddit that the scenario sounded a bit unbelievable and trollish.....but, even if false, its the type of integrity people SHOULD have.

Realize you were deceived yourself into being an AP by the WS?

Expose the lying traitor to their BS.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> I agree with some of the posters on reddit that the scenario sounded a bit unbelievable and trollish.....but, even if false, its the type of integrity people SHOULD have.
> 
> Realize you were deceived yourself into being an AP by the WS?
> 
> Expose the lying traitor to their BS.


I didnt get that feeling, but I am no troll bloodhound, I am sure I get fooled a lot.

He was simple in his explanations and did not seem to draw it out much.

Some of the more provocative statements came in response to questions.

If he is a troll then he knows the script that triggers, but the BH's questions seemed very natural.

I guess it isnt that informative if its a scam.

Thanks Dyokemm for replying, take care.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd guess troll but if not, his STBX is about to get ****ed-in-the-ass again by the attorney.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds a little too easy and convenient for me.

But, who knows?


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

It would be interesting to find out if thew pre-nup held up in court. I understand they are basically not worth the paper they are written on, women get out of them all the time.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

jb02157 said:


> It would be interesting to find out if thew pre-nup held up in court. I understand they are basically not worth the paper they are written on, women get out of them all the time.


I believe you're thinking about a post-nup. Pre-nups get held up all the time.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok to many heavy hitters on the troll side so I may have to defer.
It was the denying to the BH what she gave to the Ap that hooked me, in what was a sort of "after thought" comment, but perhaps I simple took the troll bait, ha ha.

Thanks all


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

So her husband was more muscular, decent, handsome ... and so on.

If the story is true, the only reason why I think she might have cheated is that she probably didn't get the attention/treatment that she was looking for from her husband.
I'm not justifying her.... just trying to figure out why a woman would cheat on her good-looking guy.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> So her husband was more muscular, decent, handsome ... and so on.
> 
> If the story is true, the only reason why I think she might have cheated is that she probably didn't get the attention/treatment that she was looking for from her husband.
> I'm not justifying her.... just trying to figure out why a woman would cheat on her good-looking guy.


Hi Lovelygirl,

It has been often observed that a certain kind of woman who cheats will "affair down". I am sure this is true for some men too.

It may have to do with picking someone they feel they can get nasty with, probably not someone who reminds them of their father, ha ha. I guess the speculations could go on from there.

I am confident you are not trying to justify anything, things get boring, people don't always keep investing in their relationship etc, etc and this can leave a partner vulnerable. Although this story seems more like a leap into infidelity than a fall, but we have so little info really.

She obviously was willing to lead a double life to farm out her needs.

In this case I don't think she got into it to replace her husband just to supplement him since she lied heavenly to her AP, but who knows.

Honestly I guess I posted it because I found it disturbing, so I appreciate you sharing your thoughts and the other folks comments as well.

Take care.


----------



## inhope (Nov 17, 2010)

I think it is a nice little "justice" story designed to make some men feel better and to garner some hatred towards women too.
It has all the stuff necessary to make men bristle with indignation and then to see her getting her just deserts in the story is very satisfying indeed, I imagine. The "innocent" OM is the icing on the cake. The message - women are just evil...
The decent, hard-working, good looking, lovely guy who doesn't get anal from his loose, cheating, lying wife, but she gives it to the other guy multiple times, is classic stuff and for me just underlines that this is a piece of fiction.


----------



## eastsouth2000 (Jul 21, 2015)

is the boyfriend a professor? i think this is in a forum on another site. thing was totally focused on the wife not having anal with husband but did it with boyfriend. I think the husband was around 6'1 toned body white collar. the wife was hot and also tall. the om was like a short bold fat guy. 
funny part was om even had a very small dik compared to h.

Goes to show, not even with alpha looks and 100k job. is enough to keep a wife faithful.

i dont know if its a trend these days. hot super model women cheating on their perfect boyfriend/husband with short tiny fat ugly dudes.

im short fat and poor and asian small dik. hot very tall women at the hospital wanting to hit on me and cheat on their big toned actor like husbands/boyfriend. i was always dumbfounded. shes a well educated doctor and her husband's a surgeon. shes tall and hot and can practically pick up hotter dudes. why o why me, why do she want to bang a janitor.

might not be able to resist any longer with all that tit rubbing behind on my back, maybe i could file for harassment but who would believe me. its a doctors word against a janitor.

i just dont get it. I feel like she wants to emasculate her husband. i feel sorry for her kids though. and the husband is a very very nice guy.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Decorum said:


> It may have to do with picking someone they feel they can get nasty with, probably not someone who reminds them of their father, ha ha. I guess the speculations could go on from there.


Hi again Decorum,

Yeah I understand your point and it's no wonder that some husbands represent the fatherly figure to some women. 

However, a guy just like her husband (in my opinion) would be an additional reason for me *NOT* to cheat on him. 
Personally, unless I'm treated in a crappy way by my handsome man, I would never trade him for another man, especially if the latter was less handsome. 
I'm not saying looks is everything, but it's almost every woman's dream to have a handsome man who treats her like a princess. Either of the traits is still okay, but the combination of both would be my ideal. 

But I agree with other posters, that even if the story is not real, it's still an example of how one should behave once they find out that their partner is cheating WITH them ON someone else.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm considering telling my brother about the EA I had with his then live in GF now W, when I was 16 to 18 years old. So I find this story not to be so far fetched. 

It was similar to this story in that my brother was more handsome, larger, made more money at the time, but I met her need for intimate conversation. She had trophys from the beauty contests she won so she was out of my reach, at least I thought so, as well. 

If one views dating someone elses GF or W as a form of theft, perhaps the worst kind, then confession is a form of restitution.

It's ugly to be a bystander to a secret crime as well.

Tamat


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Decorum said:


> Ok to many heavy hitters on the troll side so I may have to defer.
> It was the denying to the BH what she gave to the Ap that hooked me, in what was a sort of "after thought" comment, but perhaps I simple took the troll bait, ha ha.
> 
> Thanks all


Well, we do have he thread where the OM showed up, unannounced, at the spouses doorstep.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

inhope said:


> I think it is a nice little "justice" story designed to make some men feel better and to garner some hatred towards women too.
> It has all the stuff necessary to make men bristle with indignation and then to see her getting her just deserts in the story is very satisfying indeed, I imagine. The "innocent" OM is the icing on the cake. The message - women are just evil...
> The decent, hard-working, good looking, lovely guy who doesn't get anal from his loose, cheating, lying wife, but she gives it to the other guy multiple times, is classic stuff and for me just underlines that this is a piece of fiction.


Inhope, you are scary perceptive, it does have every thing a "justice" story should have, (except maybe a broken WW convulsing on the floor with snot bubbles), I have to agree with you there.



Thanks for your perspective.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

It could be a troll story but we all know that WW do outrageous acts with their AP. Things that BH's beg for and are turned down or called perverted for even wanting them or get unenthusiastically on the anniversary.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> Hi again Decorum,
> 
> Yeah I understand your point and it's no wonder that some husbands represent the fatherly figure to some women.
> 
> ...


That's a delightfully genuine thing to say lovelygirl, it would be hard for cynicism to withstand your simple honesty. 
(simple in the since of singular or undiluted, not with the erroneous meaning of ignorant or naive.)

I paused and sighed when I read it, so thank you.

BTW I think the quote in your signature says it all, and is worth re-posting here.

Davelli0331: If a GNO, or alcohol, or an attractive coworker, or a past flame on FB were all that were needed for someone to cheat, then I think that person had that defect in their integrity all along. All they ever lacked was the opportunity to act on their lack of integrity and the circumstances required to rationalize it to themselves.


SO well said, it makes this thread worth it.

Thanks again lovelygirl. 

Take care.


----------

